# Shell Island Beach Club #16A



## jeff-linda (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this a good location?  On the resort layout the Shell Island Beach Club has 13 units on one side.  Unit 14 - 16  has a large area between the other 13 units.  Does anyone know what is in this area?  Is 16A or B a good location?


----------



## Steve (Aug 6, 2010)

jeff-linda said:


> Is this a good location?  On the resort layout the Shell Island Beach Club has 13 units on one side.  Unit 14 - 16  has a large area between the other 13 units.  Does anyone know what is in this area?  Is 16A or B a good location?



The large area in between is a neighboring resort named Sanibel Beach Club II.  I used to own a week there.  It's quite similar in layout and design to Shell Island...so this arrangement doesn't look as strange in person as it may sound.

A and B units are on the "first" floor which is one floor up from the ground level.  C and D units are on the "second" floor which is really the 3rd floor.  The ground floor consists of parking.  Some people prefer the C and D units for the top floor location and cathedral ceilings.  Others prefer the A and B units because there are fewer stairs and these buildings don't have elevators.

Sanibel is great if you are looking for a quiet, low key, relaxing beach vacation.

Steve


----------



## RumpleMom (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently stayed at this resort. Sorry I don't remember the placement of the buildings.

I just wanted to say that this is a beautiful resort. It has nice landscaping which has won an award for having native plants and low maintanence. The pool was very nice with plenty of chairs and numerous tables with umbrellas for shade. Also noodles could be borrowed  for the pool.

It was an easy walk on the boardwalk to the beach.  There are beautiful shells to be found on the beach.  The sand has numerous broken shells, so you may want to wear watershoes to protect your feet.

The resort was very clean. They replaced the balcony furniture while we were there.  Actually, we didn't see anything wrong with the furniture they were taking out.

Pinnochio's is the place to go for homemade ice cream. Sanibel Crunch and Dirty Sanddollar are their signature flavors.


----------

